# Black Squirrel



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Eating a orange, something you don't see everyday, this morning they were eating bananas, didn't get a pic of that, we toss odds and ends we don't like or eat out and the blacks, sometimes grays eat it all up, sometimes we have as many as 15 at a time in the yard, fun to watch, since I don't hunt or shoot and eat them anymore. Neat critters to watch.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's neat 
I've never seen a Black Squirrel.


----------



## IOAN (May 25, 2020)

It's more beautiful that way, you better drill a box! :banana: :thumbsup:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Amazing!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice picture, we are starting to see a few black squirrels here in southern Ohio where I live.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s black. Never seen one. Tasty looking though.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't shoot 'em anymore either. I feed the doves though. Sometimes I'll have 15 or twenty on my patio


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Black squirrels are about all we have here too! Had an all white albino around for a couple years but haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Black squirrels are about all we have here too! Had an all white albino around for a couple years but haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

We got one with a white rite rear foot, and half his tail white,, a few crossbreeds gray, black


----------

